# MRE's from different countries



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

A Taste of Home in Foil Packets and Powder ? M.R.E.s in Afghanistan - Interactive Graphic - NYTimes.com

I've experienced some foreign ones quite a while ago.


----------

